
Half of European Men Descended from One Man - johan_larson
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/04/25/half-of-british-men-descended-from-one-bronze-age-king/
======
johan_larson
How do they know he was a king? He could just have been incredibly hot and
horny.

